# Here's my new pup! Need help with a name.



## Mountain Mom (Mar 15, 2017)

Here's my new puppy! She's six weeks old in this picture. You can't see it here, but the tip of her tail is white. :wub:

Any ideas for a nature inspired name for her? 

Thanks!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

She is a total cutie!!!! And minimal white spotting is no big deal...toes and nails on her show a tiny bit of white too....

Did the breeder register her with a kennel name and litter letter? Does she have a kennel name????

Give us some background! Pedigree too???


Lee


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

She's adorable- Stella ? -after the recent snow storm


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Aspen


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Lucy.. Like Lucille Ball, cause of all the red.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful puppy! 

Cedar? Willow? River?


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Took your name - Mountain mom combined it with the white tip of tail and thought of white capped mountains. I looked up the names of mountains in the US til I saw a name I liked. Then looked up the meaning of the word. 

Mount Shasta: 2nd highest peak in the Cascade mountain range 

Shasta: Sanskrit term - a teacher

There was some other neat info about that mountain and the Native American tribe/nation 

Even if you don't like the name, You may like the process on how I came up with it and apply it to your own researching for names.

Your girl is an absolute cutie!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Denali


----------



## SamsontheGSD (Dec 23, 2016)

Mountain Mom said:


> Here's my new puppy! She's six weeks old in this picture. You can't see it here, but the tip of her tail is white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In what area of the country do you live? If along the Appalachian's I've always liked Shenandoah.


----------



## Mountain Mom (Mar 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the help with her name. I am leaning towards Cheyenne now, but I can't know for sure until we bring her home if it suits her.

As for her pedigree, she is from West German Showlines. She was bred at Five Peaks German Shepherds in Colorado, and this is the link to her pedigree:

Litter from Pakros ze Zlobice and Chandra von Wyzal

A week from tomorrow she'll be coming home! We are sooo excited. I'll post pics of her homecoming (assuming she gives me a free minute LOL).


----------



## Mountain Mom (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh, and her registered name will be ________ von Fuenf Bergspitzen. I am not sure if the blank will be filled either by the breeder, or with the name I give her (which at this point is 99% going to be Cheyenne.)

I especially appreciate that Elaine (the breeder) allows the buyers the opportunity to visit the puppies weekly beginning at 3 weeks of age. The facility was large and very clean. 

I had pick of the litter, and I really fell in love the one I picked. She had an awesome, balanced disposition, and I think she's gorgeous.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Mountain Mom said:


> Oh, and her registered name will be ________ von Fuenf Bergspitzen. I am not sure if the blank will be filled either by the breeder, or with the name I give her (which at this point is 99% going to be Cheyenne.)
> 
> I especially appreciate that Elaine (the breeder) allows the buyers the opportunity to visit the puppies weekly beginning at 3 weeks of age. The facility was large and very clean.
> 
> I had pick of the litter, and I really fell in love the one I picked. She had an awesome, balanced disposition, and I think she's gorgeous.


Beautiful pup.. call her Blank


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

I didn't find any health testing on the parents or one of the grandparents, through OFA. I realize they claim that their stock is imported and health tested, but there is no information on their website, or through OFA. It is possible that they do SV hips and Elbows, but most do not go that route unless showing and titling their dogs. The maternal grandmother and mother were both bred here in the US. I would want to see the health testing official results. Good Luck


----------



## Mountain Mom (Mar 15, 2017)

Marsha, 

Thank you so much for your concern about the health testing on my puppy's parents. Yes, health testing is a must in German Shepherds because of the risk of hip and elbow problems. I looked into Five Peaks thoroughly before signing a contract with them. They are listed as one of the top ten breeders in Colorado, largely because of their extensive health testing:

Top Breeders In Colorado « CBS Denver

I am confident that the breeder understands the importance of health testing. All of her breeding dogs’ hips and elbows are x-rayed and evaluated, and they are DM tested, prior to breeding. All but two of her breeding dogs are imported so the hip and elbow certification is stamped on their pedigree. 

Pakros (the sire of my pup) has an A-normal hip and elbow rating, which is stamped on his pedigree. He is also DM Clear. Chandra (the dam) had her hips and elbows x-rayed at 15 months by an Orthopedic Veterinarian and read by a radiologist who deemed her hips and elbows more than suitable for breeding. (She was too young to be fully evaluated at the time, and then she went into heat so testing could not be done as it is less accurate during a heat cycle, but final testing will be conducted. The decision to breed before a final reading was based on the radiologist's determination) Both Chandra's parents are DM Clear.

Also, the pups from Five Peaks all come with a comprehensive two-and-a-half year guarantee that the puppy will pass OFA with a normal rating for hips and elbows. I believe that if the puppy doesn't pass, you can keep it and also receive a replacement. This guarantee was the best I saw among the breeders I looked into.

I hope my puppy will be healthy, and I am doing everything I can to make sure she is. I started with choosing a breeder who does health testing. I will continue by doing my part to keep her healthy. I will not exercise her until 15-18 months (I am waiting patiently for her to become my jogging partner), I will carry her up and down stairs until she is too big for me to carry, and I will feed her high quality food (Fromm or Orijen). I also plan to do an ovary-sparing spay so that she maintains optimal hormonal health as well.

Thanks again for your concern!


----------



## karlakinsky (Jan 11, 2017)

sebrench said:


> Beautiful puppy!
> 
> Cedar? Willow? River?


I think Willow is super cute!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Elsa - after a German artist/poet. Her white tipped tail reminded of a paint brush- lol!


----------

